# Decision needs to be made..



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have a tough decision that i need to make where i need your help and advise. I have my NZ driver licence which has expired and the only way to renew it is by going in person to NZ and NO other way. I did not have plans to be in NZ anytime soon..

Question is do you think i should go through the classes and pay going through all this hassle to get my licence or just book a flight to NZ to get my renewed licence where i can swap it here directly? I need your advise as i can not seem to take a decision and need a car badly here ..

Bare in mind im still under probation with my job here and taking some time off would be quite a mission to do so...

Look forward to your feedback..

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a tough decision that i need to make where i need your help and advise. I have my NZ driver licence which has expired and the only way to renew it is by going in person to NZ and NO other way. I did not have plans to be in NZ anytime soon..
> 
> ...


It boils down to two things:-

1) Cost of flight to NZ versus cost of lessons/test.
One is a fixed price, once you have booked and paid for flight you then know the cost of your licence. If you take lessons - how many will you need and will you pass first time? - Could be a big variable!!

2) Can you squeeze a long weekend, so that you can nip over to NZ - without upsetting your company during your probation period.

Lastly - are you absolutely sure you cannot renew over internet (UK licence can be done this way).

Cheers

Steve


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

You should be able to swap it over if the expire date isn’t too long ago. Try your luck, worst thing they can do is say no


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...10-cars-driving-questions-87.html#post1239794 . SOmething that I posted on the other thread regarding the same question.

Have you found out the cost for the course? Have you found out that you can take the test directly here? How can you compare the two options if you dont know the cost/time required for one of the options?
How confident are you of your driving ? If you have been driving, then passing the test is not difficult.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes i did contact them and no luck at all ..i have to be in NZ to renew 

This was their reply...

"You cannot renew your licence while you are overseas, because legislation requires you to pass an eyesight check and have your photograph and signature updated by a NZ Transport Agency driver licensing agent in New Zealand. You can however extend the expiry date of your licence from overseas if it has not expired by more than 12 months. As your driver licence expired on 31 January 2012 you are not able to extend your expiry date. Your only recourse is to renew your driver licence when you next return to New Zealand.

When a driver licence has been expired for more than five years, the licence holder is required to requalify the licence by passing the appropriate theory and practical test for the classes of licence held. However, there is provision in legislation for licence holders who were overseas at the time their licence expired to renew their licence when they return to New Zealand, instead of having to requalify. To be eligible to renew your licence you must be able to supply evidence of being licensed to drive (whether in New Zealand or overseas) within a five year period immediately preceding the date of your renewal application."


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Yes i did contact them and no luck at all ..i have to be in NZ to renew
> 
> This was their reply...
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would look for a cheap flight during upcoming Eid holidays. 

It is not about money only. Do you really want to spend time taking the lessons, test etc? 

IMHO, conversion is much easier than applying and getting a new license.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> If I were you, I would look for a cheap flight during upcoming Eid holidays.
> 
> It is not about money only. Do you really want to spend time taking the lessons, test etc?
> 
> IMHO, conversion is much easier than applying and getting a new license.


I totally agree with you but its a hassle as well taking 2 days to get there and then apply for the licence and come back in another 2 days..its crazy ..so confusing


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if only you would read the responses !
I had posted you could directly take the test. I had even linked to my earlier post. This is something you can "negotiate" with the driving institute.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Yes i did contact them and no luck at all ..i have to be in NZ to renew
> 
> This was their reply...
> 
> ...


Go for the trip home. You can also load up on L&P and a little rain too.lane:


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Mate - toughen up and make some decisions for yourself. You've asked this question (or a variation of it) about 6 times & never listened to the answers given. For a Kiwi - you're acting like an Aussie 
I'll try and make it easy for you!

Option 1: You can get a flight any Thursday, arriving Friday morning - get your license renewed then fly back Friday night, back Sunday - Total Cost 24000 AED + a day or 2 off work.

Option 2: Listen to the advice above - see if you can negotiate with the driving school.

Option 3: Pay your money at the driving institute & take your chances

You're out of other options. Make a decision & get on with it


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

One stupid question - why do you need license badly here, when back home you didn't even notice when it expired, so I guess you weren't driving?
Another question, have you actually tried to exchange it here? If they start asking about it, try to sell a story of a poor career expat, who hasn't seen home for a decade.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

rsinner said:


> if only you would read the responses !
> I had posted you could directly take the test. I had even linked to my earlier post. This is something you can "negotiate" with the driving institute.


Would I get one standard response from the driving institutes or I have to travel a number access see what they say? I heard there are connections there if you know people there, don't know how true this its


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Why don't you just ask? It really is that simple...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

m1key said:


> Why don't you just ask? It really is that simple...


 Why didn't I think of that! Nice one


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

agreer with just about everyone else's advice including: just $h*t or get off the pot already! [said with a big friendly smile!  ]

but seriously, my only concern with returning to renew your license would be to jeopardize non-residency status *if that is an issue for you*. as a canadian who has already severed her ties as far as the tax man is concerned [and now happily living tax free in uae], were i to return and renew my driver's license, i would have to provide a canadian fixed address [which would also be a lie as i don't have one] and would be considered still having strong ties to canada. then the CRA would nail me.

your country or situation may be quite different and so i defer to your countrymen and women. but it may be the one last thing to consider.


----------

